# Wifi stat



## Tech1 (1 mo ago)

Would like to install a wifi stat, I need a c-wire. Its a heat only system, rh and w hooked up at stat. There is extra wire not hooked up. Can I run that wire to one of the 3 zone valves to get the 24v i need to power the stat??​


----------

